# Cupcakes for zombies



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMMMMM brains!

http://www.gearfuse.com/cupcakes-for-zombies/

These are pretty cool for a party.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh if I only knew how to bake I would love to make them. They are cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmmm, these sound positively decadent!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yummy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not only do they look awesome, they sound delicious. I'm going to attempt these one night this week.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Any ideas what the blood is? Just a thinned raspberry sauce?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Those look gross. Excellent!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dark Star said:


> Any ideas what the blood is? Just a thinned raspberry sauce?


raspberry sauce, but I don't think it is thinned.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok that is just gross!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I have an egg shape cupcake pan I bet I could make cupcake brains with it.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

For anyone who is interested: Amazon.com: 3D THE BRAIN Miscellaneous Candy Mold Chocolate: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51P81E5CHQL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

om-nom-nom


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> For anyone who is interested: Amazon.com: 3D THE BRAIN Miscellaneous Candy Mold Chocolate: Kitchen & Dining


Dark Star, I have those little brain molds and actually found them tonight (which have never been used) and going to grab ingredients tomorrow to make these cupcakes. The little brain molds I have are pretty small (walnut size) and won't look quite the same, however I'm still exicted to try it - I hate baking and I'm excited to bake:googly:


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, I ordered three for $2.29 Let me know how they turn out are you coloring a white chocolate?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These are fantastic! Much more realistic and gory-looking than those made by my main freak, Martha Stewart. But I gotta say, I also love the simplicity of her design. Both styles are awesome...
http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/brain-cupcakes


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just use a rabbit's head for a mold....gotta plug some holes first, though.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm..it would be cheaper and easier to pipe royal icing (the meringue like stuff that dries into a hard almost candy like thing) into a brain shape rather than use a mold or buttercream. I looovvveee the powdered egg whites from Wilton & therir royal icing recipe. This is a good idea! I ususally make meringue bones, but this is cool!


I wonder if you can mold meringue, if you fill mold with cornstarch 1st?? Hmmm....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I finally got around to getting some baking done last night. My finished result may not look as professional, but they do taste damn good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are so cute, Fick! I want one now!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look horrible, and sound delicious. I love them!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Absolutely, positively, horrifyingly delicious looking! Fantastic baking, fick!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They look very good! I wonder if you tried dry brushing the brains with brown food coloring or chocolate if they would appear decayed?


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

the shooters to wash down the cupcakes look pretty easy and awesome


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those look great, fick!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewwwww "just scooped out of the skull"

Good job fick.

Here is the link in the recipe of the brain molds.

brain molds


----------

